# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση μπαταρίας laptop?

## jtb

Εδω και 4 χρόνια έχω laptop HP Compaq 6820s. Η μπαταρία ήταν πάντα μέσα. Μια φόρα στις 2 εβδομάδες(μπορεί και πιο συχνά) την άφηνα να ξεφορτίσει (10%) και μετά full φόρτιση. Η μπαταρία μέχρι πρότινος κρατούσε περίπου 1 ώρα και 15 λεπτά. 

Μια μέρα άνοιξα το λαπτοπ είδα ότι το επίπεδο της ήταν στο 52% και έγραφε "Συνδεδεμένη αλλά δεν φορτίζεται". Όταν έβγαζα τον φορτιστή μετά από 10-20 δευτερόλεπτα έκλεινε το laptop. Δοκίμασα διάφορα κόλπα μήπως καταφέρω να κάνω κάτι και την στρώσω (όπως αυτό http://jeffreypalermo.com/blog/plugged-in-not-charging-windows-7-solution/) αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, το laptop έκλεινε μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα χωρίς τον φορτιστή. 

Οπότε άνοιξα την μπαταρία και είδα ότι αποτελείται από 6 στοιχεία 3.7V (Samsung ICR18650-26C 2600mAh). 2 σειρές των 3 παράλληλα. Κάπως έτσι 
-[=1=]+  -[=3=]+  -[=5=]+ 
-[=2=]+  -[=4=]+  -[=6=]+

Και 4 καλώδια (2 στα άκρα και αλλά 2 για ενδιάμεσα). Μέτρησα όλα τα στοιχειά ξεχωριστά και είδα ότι οι μπαταρίες 1,2,3,4 ήταν στα 4,08V, η 5 στα 1.5V και 6 στα 3.7V. Παίρνω την μπαταρία 5 και την φορτίζω με 4.2V (μέσω του LM317 που έχω) με περίπου 0,5Α από οτι είδα. Η μπαταρία αύτη έφτασε στα 3.8V (δεν φόρτιζε παραπάνω). Το ίδιο έκανα και με την μπαταρία 6 (και αύτη στα 3,8V πήγε). Έβαλα όλες τις μπαταρίες στις θέσεις τους και τις σύνδεσα με το laptop. Είδα οτι πλέον το λαπτοπ φορτίζει μέχρι 74% και αν αφαιρέσω την τροφοδοσία δεν κλείνει όπως έκανε πριν αλλά κραταει περίπου 30-40 λεπτά. Με ένα λογισμικό που εγκατέστησα στο λαπτοπ είδα τα χαρακτηριστικά της μπαταρίας:
Total Capacity - 16870 mWh
Current Capacity – 12409mWh
Tension(Voltage) – 11975mV     

Τώρα ερώτηση μου είναι αξίζει να αλλάζω όλα τα στοιχεία (ή ίσως μόνο τα προβληματικά) ή να πρέπει να πάρω καινούργια μπαταρία. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι στην πλακέτα της μπαταρίας υπάρχει μΕ/epprom που αποθηκεύει πληροφορίες για τα στοιχεία της μπαταρίας και σε περίπτωση που κάποιο βγει off βάζει κάποιο flag και μετα και να αλλάξεις το προβληματικό στοιχείο πάλι δεν θα το φορτίζει. Ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## michaelcom

> Εδω και 4 χρόνια έχω laptop HP Compaq 6820s. Η μπαταρία ήταν πάντα μέσα. Μια φόρα στις 2 εβδομάδες(μπορεί και πιο συχνά) την άφηνα να ξεφορτίσει (10%) και μετά full φόρτιση. Η μπαταρία μέχρι πρότινος κρατούσε περίπου 1 ώρα και 15 λεπτά. 
> 
> Μια μέρα άνοιξα το λαπτοπ είδα ότι το επίπεδο της ήταν στο 52% και έγραφε "Συνδεδεμένη αλλά δεν φορτίζεται". Όταν έβγαζα τον φορτιστή μετά από 10-20 δευτερόλεπτα έκλεινε το laptop. Δοκίμασα διάφορα κόλπα μήπως καταφέρω να κάνω κάτι και την στρώσω (όπως αυτό http://jeffreypalermo.com/blog/plugged-in-not-charging-windows-7-solution/) αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, το laptop έκλεινε μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα χωρίς τον φορτιστή. 
> 
> Οπότε άνοιξα την μπαταρία και είδα ότι αποτελείται από 6 στοιχεία 3.7V (Samsung ICR18650-26C 2600mAh). 2 σειρές των 3 παράλληλα. Κάπως έτσι 
> -[=1=]+  -[=3=]+  -[=5=]+ 
> -[=2=]+  -[=4=]+  -[=6=]+
> 
> Και 4 καλώδια (2 στα άκρα και αλλά 2 για ενδιάμεσα). Μέτρησα όλα τα στοιχειά ξεχωριστά και είδα ότι οι μπαταρίες 1,2,3,4 ήταν στα 4,08V, η 5 στα 1.5V και 6 στα 3.7V. Παίρνω την μπαταρία 5 και την φορτίζω με 4.2V (μέσω του LM317 που έχω) με περίπου 0,5Α από οτι είδα. Η μπαταρία αύτη έφτασε στα 3.8V (δεν φόρτιζε παραπάνω). Το ίδιο έκανα και με την μπαταρία 6 (και αύτη στα 3,8V πήγε). Έβαλα όλες τις μπαταρίες στις θέσεις τους και τις σύνδεσα με το laptop. Είδα οτι πλέον το λαπτοπ φορτίζει μέχρι 74% και αν αφαιρέσω την τροφοδοσία δεν κλείνει όπως έκανε πριν αλλά κραταει περίπου 30-40 λεπτά. Με ένα λογισμικό που εγκατέστησα στο λαπτοπ είδα τα χαρακτηριστικά της μπαταρίας:
> ...



Βασικα εκανες βλακεια αυτο που εκανες δλδ το deep dishcharge την σκωτωνει την μπαταρια!!!! κυριολεκτικα!!!!

Δεν ειναι ουτε μολυβδου ουτε τπτ ειναι λιθιου ειναι περιεργες!!!

Και εχω και λεω οτι οταν η μπαταρια ξεφορτιζει γυρο στο 30% παιζει να χανει και 2 με 3% ζωη!!! (φυσικα εδω δεχομαι καθε διορθωση μιας και το ειχα ψαξει πριν πολυ πολυ καιρο)

οποτε την κατεστρεφες σιγα σιγα....

Τωρα αυτο με το μΕ/eeprom που λες το εχω ακουσει κι γω και ισχυει! αλλα δεν ξερω με καποιο τροπο γινετε ρεσετ!!! υπαρχουν διαφορα κολπακια στο νετ... τωρα εκει για να βρεις λυση ειναι πολυ μπερδεμα!!!

Εγω αυτο που θα σου προτεινα ειναι να το ψαξεις να δεις πως γινεται ρεσετ και να αλλαξεις ολα τα στοιχεια!!!! οχι τα προβληματικα μονο ΟΛΑ!!!

----------


## leosedf

4 χρόνια 18650 μια χαρά σου κράτησε και έβγαλε τα λεφτά της.
Εγώ έχω τρεις  δυο γνήσιες HP την μια την πήρα 178E. Κάθισε για κάποιο καιρό στο ράφι και ψόφησε, όταν την άνοιξα και έλεγξα τα στοιχεία με αναλυτή μπαταριών μερικές ώρες η μπαταρία ήταν μια χαρά, απλά το κύκλωμα της μπαταρίας μουλάρωσε και ενώ είχε είσοδο κανονικά έδινε 2-3V. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είναι δύσκολο να βρεις σχέδια και πληροφορίες γι' αυτές τις πλακετίτσες και πίστεψε με έψαχνα 2-3 μέρες στο νετ.
Το discharge στο laptop δεν αδειάζει τελείως τη μπαταρία, απλά τη φτάνει στο cut off (3.1V ανά στοιχείο).

----------


## stavros_97s

Βασικά μια τεχνική λέει να αδειάσεις τελείως την μπαταρία, να την βάλεις με ένα σακουλάκι (στεγανό) στην κατάνυξη για 12 ώρες. Στην συνεχεία την αφήνεις έξω για μια μέρα, μετά την βάζεις στο λεπτό και την φορτίζεις για 6 ώρες.
Δεν γνωρίζω κατά ποσό ισχύει όλο αυτό, δοκίμασε το παντός πριν πάρεις καινούρια! :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αυτό σιγουρεύει ότι θα καταστρέψεις τελείως την μπαταρία πριν την αλλάξεις.

----------


## liferange

φίλε ψάξε για κανένα πρόγραμμα στην hp(drivers) για την μπαταρια.Μπορει να έχει κανένα που να σου επιδιορθώνει την μπαταριά!!!

ενα τέτοιο έχω σε ένα laptop lenovo....

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> Τώρα ερώτηση μου είναι αξίζει να αλλάζω όλα τα στοιχεία (ή ίσως μόνο τα προβληματικά) ή να πρέπει να πάρω καινούργια μπαταρία.



Φιλε Γιαννη, απ τα γραφομενα σου φαινεται οτι και το κατεχεις το αντικειμενο και το χερι σου "πιανει".
Αποψη μου ειναι να κανεις οτι ειναι πιο οικονομικο: αν μπορεις να αντικαταστησεις φθηνα τα 2 στοιχεια καντο ειδαλως παρε μια καινουρια ....και μεσω e-bay. 4 χρονια ζωης ειναι παντως πολυ καλα......Αποψη μου....

----------


## JOUN

21 ευρω εχει η καινουρια, τι να αλλαξεις στοιχεια και ιστοριες..

----------


## jnt77

> Εδω και 4 χρόνια έχω laptop HP Compaq 6820s. Η μπαταρία ήταν πάντα μέσα. Μια φόρα στις 2 εβδομάδες(μπορεί και πιο συχνά) την άφηνα να ξεφορτίσει (10%) και μετά full φόρτιση. Η μπαταρία μέχρι πρότινος κρατούσε περίπου 1 ώρα και 15 λεπτά. 
> 
> Μια μέρα άνοιξα το λαπτοπ είδα ότι το επίπεδο της ήταν στο 52% και έγραφε "Συνδεδεμένη αλλά δεν φορτίζεται". Όταν έβγαζα τον φορτιστή μετά από 10-20 δευτερόλεπτα έκλεινε το laptop. Δοκίμασα διάφορα κόλπα μήπως καταφέρω να κάνω κάτι και την στρώσω (όπως αυτό http://jeffreypalermo.com/blog/plugged-in-not-charging-windows-7-solution/) αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, το laptop έκλεινε μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα χωρίς τον φορτιστή. 
> 
> Οπότε άνοιξα την μπαταρία και είδα ότι αποτελείται από 6 στοιχεία 3.7V (Samsung ICR18650-26C 2600mAh). 2 σειρές των 3 παράλληλα. Κάπως έτσι 
> -[=1=]+  -[=3=]+  -[=5=]+ 
> -[=2=]+  -[=4=]+  -[=6=]+
> 
> Και 4 καλώδια (2 στα άκρα και αλλά 2 για ενδιάμεσα). Μέτρησα όλα τα στοιχειά ξεχωριστά και είδα ότι οι μπαταρίες 1,2,3,4 ήταν στα 4,08V, η 5 στα 1.5V και 6 στα 3.7V. Παίρνω την μπαταρία 5 και την φορτίζω με 4.2V (μέσω του LM317 που έχω) με περίπου 0,5Α από οτι είδα. Η μπαταρία αύτη έφτασε στα 3.8V (δεν φόρτιζε παραπάνω). Το ίδιο έκανα και με την μπαταρία 6 (και αύτη στα 3,8V πήγε). Έβαλα όλες τις μπαταρίες στις θέσεις τους και τις σύνδεσα με το laptop. Είδα οτι πλέον το λαπτοπ φορτίζει μέχρι 74% και αν αφαιρέσω την τροφοδοσία δεν κλείνει όπως έκανε πριν αλλά κραταει περίπου 30-40 λεπτά. Με ένα λογισμικό που εγκατέστησα στο λαπτοπ είδα τα χαρακτηριστικά της μπαταρίας:
> ...



Αντιμετώπισα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τη φόρτιση να σταματά στο 42% σε hp . Οι μπαταρίες ήταν 6 ( 3  παραλληλα ζευγαρια σε σειρα) οπως στο δικη σου. Λογικά είναι αδύνατο να μέτρησες διαφορετική τάση στις 5 και 6 , καθως αυτές είναι παραλληλισμένες. 
Τα 2 ζευγη μου έδιναν 3.9ν , ενω το τρίτο 3.3ν . Αποκόλλησα πλήρως το κύκλωμα προστασίας-επιτηρησης και φόρτισα ξεχωριστα το κάθε ζεύγος στα 4.1ν (sanyo cell @ 3.6v) σε ψηφιακό φορτιστή. Μετα την συναρμολόγηση παρατήρησα οτι ο υπολογιστής δεν ανοιγε καθόλου χωρίς τον φορτιστη. Προφανώς ειχε γίνει καποιου είδους reset στο κύκλωμα ελεγχου. Με το που μπήκε ο φορτιστής και ανοιξε για πρώτη φορά όλα λειτουργουν κανονικα και η φορτιση φτανει το 100%. Η διαρκεια απο 1 ωρα ανεβηκε στις 3 περιπου (με καινουργια μπαταρία ηταν 4) . Κρίνοντας απο την περίπτωση μου δεν θα εχεις πρόβλημα με το κυκλωμα ελεγχου  αν αντικαταστήσεις τα στοιχεία,χωρίς να στο υπογράφω κιολλας. 
Ομως πρεπει να πάρεις και τα 6 στοιχεία καινούργια καθώς οποιαδηποτε διαφορα στην εσωτερική τους αντίσταση σε οποιοδηποτε σταδιο της φόρτισης θα εχει ως αποτελεσμα να βρεθείς τελικά με το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Προσοχή στα στοιχεία που θα επιλέξεις ιδιαιτερα απο ebay. Κυκλοφορούν εκατονταδες 18650 στοιχεία μαιμου και recycled με εξωπραγματικές αναγραφόμενες χωρητικότητες που είναι μόνο για τον κάδο αχρήστων. Aν η μπαταρία σου είναι 11.1v θα πάρεις στοιχεία 3.7 ενω αν είναι 10.8 θα πάρεις 3,6. 
Υπολόγισε ένα κόστος 6-7ε ανα στοιχείο.

----------


## jtb

> 21 ευρω εχει η καινουρια, τι να αλλαξεις στοιχεια και ιστοριες..



Έχω αγοράσει πολλά πράγματα από το ebay αλλά για το μόνο που δεν εμπιστεύομαι είναι οι μπαταρίες.

----------


## jnt77

> 21 ευρω εχει η καινουρια, τι να αλλαξεις στοιχεια και ιστοριες..



Δεν το συζητάω , συμφέρει . Αρκεί να είναι αυτό που υπόσχεται..

----------


## jtb

> Αντιμετώπισα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τη φόρτιση να σταματά στο 42% σε hp . Οι μπαταρίες ήταν 6 ( 3  παραλληλα ζευγαρια σε σειρα) οπως στο δικη σου. Λογικά είναι αδύνατο να μέτρησες διαφορετική τάση στις 5 και 6 , καθως αυτές είναι παραλληλισμένες.



Στην αρχή μέτρησα τα ζεύγη 1ο=4.08V, 2ο=4.08V, 3o=3.7V. Μετά έκοψα όλες τις παράλληλες συνδέσεις και μέτρηση το κάθε στοιχείο ξεχωριστά. Τότε είδα οτι το 5ο=1.5V kai 6o=3.7V.





> Μετα την συναρμολόγηση παρατήρησα οτι ο υπολογιστής δεν ανοιγε καθόλου χωρίς τον φορτιστη. Προφανώς ειχε γίνει καποιου είδους reset στο κύκλωμα ελεγχου. Με το που μπήκε ο φορτιστής και ανοιξε για πρώτη φορά όλα λειτουργουν κανονικα και η φορτιση φτανει το 100%.



Αυτό πρέπει να έγινε και σε μένα όταν έβαλα την μπαταρία στο λαπτοπ χωρίς τον φορτιστή δεν άνοιγε και νόμιζα οτι δεν πατάει καλά η μπαταρία (δεν ειχα βάλει το καπάκι της). Οπότε την έβγαλα και μετά την ξαναεβαλα μαζί με τον φορτιστή και άνοιξε. Τότε είδα οτι φόρτιζε μέχρι 66-74.

----------


## jtb

> Προσοχή στα στοιχεία που θα επιλέξεις ιδιαιτερα απο ebay. Κυκλοφορούν εκατονταδες 18650 στοιχεία μαιμου και recycled με εξωπραγματικές αναγραφόμενες χωρητικότητες που είναι μόνο για τον κάδο αχρήστων. Aν η μπαταρία σου είναι 11.1v θα πάρεις στοιχεία 3.7 ενω αν είναι 10.8 θα πάρεις 3,6. 
> Υπολόγισε ένα κόστος 6-7ε ανα στοιχείο.



Στην μπαταρία μου γράφει οτι είναι 10.8V (55Wh) οποτε τα στοιχεία μεσα θα έπρεπε να ειναι 3.6V. Τα στοιχεία μου είναι Samsung ICR18650-26C 2600mAh και σύμφωνα με αυτο http://www.keeppower.com.cn/?MainID=4&ID=43&Language=en ειναι 3.7V.

Τελικά τι συμφέρει να πάρω?

----------


## jnt77

> Στην μπαταρία μου γράφει οτι είναι 10.8V (55Wh) οποτε τα στοιχεία μεσα θα έπρεπε να ειναι 3.6V. Τα στοιχεία μου είναι Samsung ICR18650-26C 2600mAh και σύμφωνα με αυτο http://www.keeppower.com.cn/?MainID=4&ID=43&Language=en ειναι 3.7V.
> 
> Τελικά τι συμφέρει να πάρω?



Περίεργο , εμένα που είναι 10.8ν (55wh) τα στοιχεία ειναι  sanyo 3.6v . Ισως να μην εχει τοση σημασία και η φορτιση να διακοπτεται αυτόματα στα 4.1v  ανα στοιχείο. 

Για δες και εδω 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...50-26&_sacat=0

----------


## jnt77

H εδώ για sanyo made in japan cells 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6pcs-Origina...item3a7bb3259b

----------


## jtb

Πως γίνεται η καινούργια μπαταρία να κοστίζει λιγοτερο (27$) απο ότι τα 6 στοιχεια(31$) που την αποτελούν.
Νομίζω πως αυτές μπαταρίες είναι σαν να παίρνεις γουρούνι στο σακί

----------


## jnt77

Σίγουρα ο κατασκευαστής δεν αγοράζει τα στοιχεία στις τιμές που τα περνουμε εμείς. Ομως μπορεί και να ψευδεται ασυστόλως όσον αφορά την χωρητικότητα της. Φαντάσου οτι μόλις τώρα συνειδητοποιώ οτι ψεύδεται και η hp καθώς στη δικιά μου μπαταρία που γραφει 55wh τα στοιχεία είναι sanyo 1950mah έκαστο .( Edit: Λάθος μου-μπέρδεψα τα στοιχεία με αυτά άλλου battery pack)


Δες εδω μπαταρία 18650 μαιμου γεματη αμμο. Εσωτερικα διαθέτει cell ψείρα  :Biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOshOXcSkDA

----------


## jtb

Κοίτα να δεις τι κάνουν οι σχιζοματες για να βγάλουν λεφτά. 

Αν σου ειναι εύκολο κατέβασε το BatteryCare και πες μου τι σου λέει στο Total Capacity, Current Capacity,Tension(Voltage)?
Τα δικά μου ειναι 
Total Capacity - 16870 mWh (δεν θα έπρεπε εδώ να λεει 55Wh)
 Current Capacity – 12409mWh
 Tension(Voltage) – 11975mV

----------


## jnt77

Ποτε δεν δουλεψε αυτο το προγραμμα στο δικο μου hp (pavilion dm1) . Βγαζει αγνωστο σφαλμα. 
Στην δική σου περίπτωση μαλλον υπάρχει στοιχείο με βλάβη καθως ανεφερες ταση 1.5 ν που ειναι πολυ εκτος του ορίου. Αν υποθέσουμε οτι κανονικά η φορτιση σταθερου ρεύματος σταματαει σε όποια απο τις 2 καταστάσεις επέλθει πρώτη.
 1)Οταν η ταση  φτανει  τα  12.6ν στα ακρα του πακ 
2)Οταν το κυκλωμα της μπαταρίας ανιχνεύσει σε κάποιο απο τα 3 στοιχεία εν σειρα  ταση  >4.2ν . 
Τότε, αν το προβληματικο στοιχείο παρουσιάζει υψηλότερη αντίσταση απο τα άλλα 2 , η πτώση τάσης στα άκρα του θα προσεγγισει πιο γρήγορα τα 4.2ν ,σταματώντας την φόρτιση πρίν η ταση στα ακρα του πακ φτασει τα 12.6ν. Ετσι το φορτίο στα υπόλοιπα 2 μη προβληματικά στοιχεία δεν θα φτασει ποτε  στο μεγιστο.
Ισως το Tension(Voltage) – 11975mV  αναφέρει αυτό το γεγονός , οτι δηλαδη η φόρτιση σταμάτησε στα 11.975ν., δίνοντας Total Capacity - 16.870Wh αντί της κανονικής.

----------


## leosedf

Εκτός από όλα τα άλλα πρέπει να συνδέσεις τη μπαταρία με αντάπτορα στο pc σου και να κάνεις reset και calibration στον μικροελεγκτή της μπαταρίας, μετά να γράψεις τα στοιχεία στην eeprom του και είσαι έτοιμος.
Βέβαια οι αντάπτορες/λογισμικό θα σου κοστίσουν όσο 15 μπαταρίες.

----------


## Angelos D

Καλησπέρα από μένα! Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο αξιόπιστο μαγαζί για μπαταρία laptop cq58 με χαρακτηριστικά 10.8V στα 4300mAh?

----------


## picdev

εγώ ειχα πάρει απο ενα μαγαζι στη καστορια μέσω ebay , μια μπαταρία για thinkpad με 15-20ε, ενα χρονο τωρα και δουλεύει ρολόι .
Αν ψαξεις πιστευω θα το βρεις

----------


## kioan

> Καλησπέρα από μένα! Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο αξιόπιστο μαγαζί για μπαταρία laptop cq58 με χαρακτηριστικά 10.8V στα 4300mAh?



Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, θα απαντήσει. Δεν χρειάζεται να ξαναβάζεις την ίδια ερώτηση σε πολλαπλά θέματα για να πάρεις απάντηση.

----------


## p270

Για ρωτα στον δησιο αθηνα ειναι αλλα αλλα στην στελνει αν την εχει

----------


## stam1982

δες στο σικιώτη  στην πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος πιο πέρα από το Δησιο.

----------


## p270

ΔΕς ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ 

http://www.batteryworld.gr/

----------


## stevelo

> Καλησπέρα από μένα! Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο αξιόπιστο μαγαζί για μπαταρία laptop cq58 με χαρακτηριστικά 10.8V στα 4300mAh?



Για δες εδώ https://www.computron.gr/parts-pc-la...t-packard.html

----------

